# Wilson, Cpl Craig Alexander



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Jun 2008)

Not sure if this as been passed around but I thought I would give the do diligence and send it out anyway.  Cpl Wilson passed away June 5/08 in a traffic accident.  He retired after 22 years of service, 17 with 2PPCLI and then went on to be an MP where he retired in 2007 and then went on to be a MP reservist.


----------



## garb811 (21 Jun 2008)

Thanks.  MP deaths get heavy circulation via a couple of mailing lists so I never think to post them on here.  

Given the number of re-musters we have though, I'll start posting the ones I become aware of so anyone who knew them in their previous trades become aware in a timely fashion.


----------

